# Deer hunting the easy way



## Jim (Jul 6, 2007)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="https://vid189.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid189.photobucket.com/albums/z217/Lsufan78_photos/Deerhuntingwithabird.flv"></embed>


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 7, 2007)

excuse me while i pick up my jaw. wow. i knew people used falconry for bird and small game but man. never thought a deer.


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 7, 2007)

that is totally insane!


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2007)

wingshooter1002 said:


> excuse me while i pick up my jaw. wow. i knew people used falconry for bird and small game but man. never thought a deer.



Exactly what I was thinking! How big do you think that deer is? 75 pounds? Is that a hawk? Thats a big a** hawk :shock:


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 7, 2007)

im pretty sure its a trained falcon but your right. that deer has to be tiny. im thinking a fawn at best.


----------



## G3 Bassman (Jul 7, 2007)

A: That is not a falcon, but a golden eagle, as my noted ornithologist (Denise) pointed out.

B: That is one small blacktail deer (smaller than Michelle's).

C: That is freakin' AWESOME!


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 7, 2007)

believe that. he knows everything.


----------



## G3 Bassman (Jul 7, 2007)

Change to B: After consultation with my fellow hunting staff, it was concluded that it is in fact a young whitetail deer.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 8, 2007)

it looked like a blacktail to me too. wow. that just goes to show how much i know. lol. but i only just started hunting last season anywho. even for a small deer, that is still one big bird. and is it legal to have golden eagles in captivity like that?


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2007)

It sounds as though he is foreign, I would not be surprised if its from another country. Still cool though, that deer had no chance.


----------

